# Sold 8



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Not going to get rich but what fun it is when people like your craft and want to buy..a neighbor bought several two was ago and today picked out 8 more..she was in a hurry but said she'd be back for more soon.
Most of the cards she chose were ones that I had just recently made so I will get busy now in duplicate those.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

They're beautiful. No wonder she came back for more and will come back again.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

they are lovely


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done! All your cards are works of art so I'm sure she'll be back for more.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

All your cards are so unique.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

You're very talented.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing !!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your cards are lovely.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are very pretty cards.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Lucky you! you don't even have to have a booth at a craft show-- they come to your door! :thumbup:


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful! No wonder she came back for more! X


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Good. Work.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done Sue, they are exquisite cards, and they will sell - by word of mouth and THEN you'll be busy making them AND getting rich!!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Your cards are absolutely beautiful!! I am sure whoever receives one feels very special.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great cards, well done!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

They are truly beautiful. No wonder they want to come back for more.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Gently hint to her to spread the word your cards are for sale. You won't get rich but a little extra money means....more paper and dies!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> Gently hint to her to spread the word your cards are for sale. You won't get rich but a little extra money means....more paper and dies!!


LOL exactly she did say she tells people about them and she and her daughter came 2 wks ago and bought LOTS..ohter neighbors buy also and the word is getting out there...working on my photbucket now so I can show that and take orders so that will help too....lol on my way to Michaels this a.m. to buy more tools


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are beautiful. Where did you get the crafting tools for them? I've been interested in making cards but lack imagination.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Good for you! Feels great when someone purchases your art work. Beautiful cards, as always.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

yona said:


> Good for you! Feels great when someone purchases your art work. Beautiful cards, as always.


Thanks yes it certainly is an ego booster!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Those are beautiful. Where did you get the crafting tools for them? I've been interested in making cards but lack imagination.


Most of my supplies are from Micheals, Joanns and AC Moore and Hobby Lobby..I just taught myself and do what appeals to me...I do not use stickers and die cuts..prefer the punches and simple embossing and very few stamps


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

They are lovely Sue. I particularly like the blue one, single flower with butterfly.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

They are sooo beautiful, Sue. You are one talented lady.


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Good for you, Sue. 

It is a great feeling to know people like your work, especially when they come back again for more.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful cards Sue ! All of your projects are lovely ! &#128522;


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Your cards really are unique and beautiful. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

omg so beautiful


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

My daughter in law makes cards. She was very flattered when I asked her to make me some generic birthday cards and I paid her for them. Then, she followed by giving me a bunch of cards as part of my Christmas present.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> My daughter in law makes cards. She was very flattered when I asked her to make me some generic birthday cards and I paid her for them. Then, she followed by giving me a bunch of cards as part of my Christmas present.


Yes I have been so pleased when my daughter wanted so many and the 3 teenage grand daughters have used many also for birthdays and thank you's etc...my dil likes them too but doesnt show it as much as my daughter does..


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Your cards are beautiful.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Your cards are beautiful!!!


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

You are very talented and you do beautiful work


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Lovely cards! So nice when others appreciate your talents, eh? :thumbup:


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Really like your cards. How do you decide price per card?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Kitty Jo said:


> Really like your cards. How do you decide price per card?


over time most of my friends have helped me and for the most part I do $3.50 per card..cant totally figure the paper and cost of punches and glue and tape etc etc but do have to give that some thought..and I feel I am keeping my cost as low as I can really.


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

they are gorgeous.....I haven't sold many of mine tbh..


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

budmar said:


> they are gorgeous.....I haven't sold many of mine tbh..


I am so pleased I have sold so many over the past year..far better than I ever dreamed...


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Kitty Jo said:


> Really like your cards. How do you decide price per card?


Do you make cards also? If so do you have some pics? I find prices always vary according to region also dont you?


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW!!! Gorgeous, I love the colors, thank u for sharing, I never tire of seeing your cards


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

You are very talented and creative. Nice going.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I make cards too. I have not mastered posting pictures of them.


----------

